# أجهزة تفتيت الحصى بدون جراحة



## فتنة الروح (9 سبتمبر 2008)

*بســم الله الـرحمــن الرحيــم*​

حصوات الكلية لها تاريخ طبي طويل وميكانيكية تكونها كانت تحت عديد من التجارب والتي حدث فيها تطور، وحصوات الكلية ظلت مرضاً يحير وهي تختلف في احجامها الدقيقة مثل حبيبات الرمل إلى هذه التي يمكن أن تملأ تجويف حوض الكلية وهي تتكون في الكلية أو الحالب أو المثانة.

حصاة الكلية Renal Stone هي عبارة عن جسم صلب يتشكل في الكليتين ويتفاوت حجم هذه الحصى من حجم صغير قد لا يرى بالعين المجردة إلا بالمجهر إلى حجم يقارب كرة الجولف قطرها حوالي 5سم وتتكون بشكل رئيسي عند الرجال. وقد تسبب ألماً شديداً إذا انحشرت في مخرج البول. وتتكون معظم حصوات الكلى من أملاح الكاليسوم ولها عادة أشكال مختلفة. وفي العديد من الحالات لا يستطيع الاطباء تحديد سبب تشكل الحصيات وبعض الناس تكون لديهم قابلية لتكون الحصيات القلوية وذلك لانهم يمتصون كمية من الكالسيوم عن طريق غذائهم ويطرح الكالسيوم الزائد في البول ولكن قد يتبلور بعض الكالسيوم قبل ان يغادر الجسم مشكلاً حصاة.

تمر معظم حصيات الكلية عبر البول الى خارج الجسم ، وعندما تنحشر الحصاة فقد يتطلب الامر معونة الطبيب لاستخراجها. وفي بعض الحالات، يمكن ان يزيلها الطبيب بأدخال انبوب مرن داخل الحالب وهو قناة تحمل البول من الكليتين الى المثانة. 

مع تطور العلوم الطبية و الهندسية ، على حد سواء ، ازداد ميل الأطباء إلى الأبتعاد عن استخدام العمليات الجراحية قدر الأمكان في معالجاتهم لمثل تلك الحالات رغبة في تقليل مخاطر التداخلات الجراحية من الالتهابات الناتجة أو التعرض للتخدير العام وكذلك يعمل على إختزال الوقت للمريض non-invasive Surgery، لذلك صار الاطباء يستخدمون جهاز متخصص يدعى "مفتت الحصى" Lithotripter لمعالجة حصيات الكلية وهو عبارة عن جهاز متطور و حديث يعمل على تفتيت حصى المسالك البولية و الكلى عن بعد عن طريق تصادم الموجات الصوتية بالهدف ( الحصاة ) وهو مكان الألم بحيث تفتت الحصيات الى قطع صغيرة تخرج مع البول ويركز مفتت الحصى موجات صوتية صدمية Shock waves على موقع الحصيات ، الذي يتم تحديده بواسطة السونار أو الأشعة السينية Fluroscopy بينما يجلس المريض في مغطس ماء Water Tub بحيث تحطم الموجات الصدمية الحصيات إلى فتات صغيرة جداً يسهل خروجها مع مجرى البول. .

كما يمكن احياناً إستخدام اشعة الليزر في معالجة تلك الحالات المرضية ، حيث يدخل الطبيب "ليفاً بصرياً" وهو عبارة عن خيط رفيع من الزجاج او البلاستيك الى الحالب حتى يصل الى الحصيات وبعدئذ يولد الليزر حزمة من الطاقة تمر عبر الليف الى موقع الحصى ليفتتها ليستطيع المريض أن يغادر المصحة بدون أي ألم بدلا من أن يبقى نزيلا بالمصحة و بدون التعرض لأي جراحة و بدون أي مضاعفات جانبية .

وفي الرابط التالي موقع لجهاز التفتيت بتقنية الـ ESWL

http://www.eswlproducts.com/
وفي الملف التالي رابط لملفات شرح عن هذه الأجهزة : 


*الملفات المرفقة* 

 Lithotripsy.txt ( 22بايت ) 

منقول للفائدة صاحب الموضوع المهندسة : رشا المصري


----------



## ايليا (14 سبتمبر 2008)

شكرا على هذه المشاركة المفيدة


----------



## فتنة الروح (14 سبتمبر 2008)

ايليا قال:


> شكرا على هذه المشاركة المفيدة


 

الله يخليك والف شكر على المرور


----------



## المهندسة البغدادية (15 سبتمبر 2008)

مشكور على الموضوع


----------



## حسنين علي موسى (15 سبتمبر 2008)

الأخت العزيزة ... فتنة الروح ...

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ...

الرابط التالي يتضمن المشاركة الأصلية للموضوع المذكور أعلاه ( للأمانة ... أضيفت للعنوان فقط كلمة أجهزة .. ) والذي تم نشره منذ حوالي السنة ونصف في ملتقى الهندسة الطبية ...

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t53010.html

للمرة الثانية على التوالي ... تقومين بـ ( نقل ) أحد المواضيع التي نشرتها ضمن هذا الملتقى ... ومن دون الإشارة إلى صاحبها الأصلي ؟!!! .... أتمنى معرفة السبب وراء ذلك ؟

إن أمكن ... توخي المزيد من الدقة والأمانة العلمية في المرات القادمة ... 

والله من وراء القصد ...

م. حـســــــــــــــــــنـيـن العـــــــــراقــــــــــــــــي


----------



## فتنة الروح (15 سبتمبر 2008)

حسنين علي موسى قال:


> الأخت العزيزة ... فتنة الروح ...
> 
> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ...
> 
> ...


 

هلا والله وسهلآ اصلآ من الامانه انا ذكرت ان الموضوع منقول وانه ماهو موضوعي وانا نقلته من منتدى المهندس العربي للمهندسه رشا . 

وانا جديد في الملتقى هذا ولم اطلع على موضوعك عمومآ المعذره.
والمواضيع اللي نزلت لي كلها منقوله واذكر هذا الشي


----------



## فتنة الروح (15 سبتمبر 2008)

حسنين علي موسى قال:


> الأخت العزيزة ... فتنة الروح ...
> 
> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ...
> 
> ...


 

وعلى فكره انا رجل


----------



## العيون الدامعة (27 سبتمبر 2010)

شكراااااااااااااااا جزيلااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## رامي الحكيمي (17 نوفمبر 2010)

جزاك الله الفخير
ومشكووووووووور
الموضوع رائع


----------



## mohammed.madani (17 نوفمبر 2010)

شكرا على الجهد المبذول


----------



## jassim78 (17 نوفمبر 2010)

شكرا للجميع


----------

